# Railroad Related Pen Blank



## clieb91 (Nov 27, 2016)

Afternoon All, I was wondering if anyone knows of a source for some type  of railroad related pen blanks. I saw a discussion about using old  railroad ties from a few years ago, I know I do not want to go that  route. Perhaps reclaimed wood from a station or railroad car remodel. I  have a few friends that are very into trains and would like to come up  with  a few pieces of wood to make them something. 

Thanks All.
CtL


----------



## PenPal (Nov 27, 2016)

My swap to the UK for a train buff. Small guage track holds the pen.

Peter.


----------



## magpens (Nov 27, 2016)

I have long thought that we should suggest to the inlay blank makers that they produce a few railroad themed blanks ... both classic and modern engines would do well, I would think.


----------



## Charlie_W (Nov 27, 2016)

Hey Chris, you may need to go to Paradise.....PA. (Strasburg Railroad)
 Go to the museum, ride the train and talk with the folks there. They might be able to hook you up with some rail car wood or know someone who can........and is a fun family outing as well!.......when the weather is mild!

Till you can schedule that, will this work for you? It is a paper wrap cast Sierra blank made by one of our IAP friends. 
It still needs to be turned to final size.


----------



## Scissortail Pens (Nov 27, 2016)

Chris, I have some friends that are about to do some remodeling on an old depot that was moved and turned into a restaurant a few years back. I'll ask them if they're going to be removing any of the old wood from the original depot and if so, I'll find out what they're going to do with it.

Here's some more information on it.

David


----------



## Terry Lanning (Nov 6, 2017)

Hi
Im looking for a pen blank with a train on it ,can anyone help in that finding.
Thanks 
Terry Lanning
terry_lanning@sympatico.ca


----------



## Rockytime (Nov 6, 2017)

Charlie_W said:


> Hey Chris, you may need to go to Paradise.....PA. (Strasburg Railroad)
> Go to the museum, ride the train and talk with the folks there. They might be able to hook you up with some rail car wood or know someone who can........and is a fun family outing as well!.......when the weather is mild!
> 
> Till you can schedule that, will this work for you? It is a paper wrap cast Sierra blank made by one of our IAP friends.
> It still needs to be turned to final size.



Those are great blanks. Any rail buff would love them. I sure would.


----------



## Charlie_W (Nov 7, 2017)

This blank was made by Phil....Firewhatfire...in Alabama.
Give him a shout and see if he has some or can make one. If a particular railroad is of interest, maybe he can find a pic.


----------

